# I need help finding the right moonphase watch!



## Jennifer.dede (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello everybody!

I have been semi-looking at watches for the last few months now, and I have decided that I need some help.

The criteria I'm looking for is hard to find, and I've only been able to find a few viable options as of right now.

My criteria:
- 35mm - 40mm (my wrist size is about 44.5mm so anything larger than 40 would be uncomfortable/too large)
- preferably nothing thicker than 12mm. 
- moonphase
- automatic
- open back
- no preference on chronograph
- subdials are great. I would prefer subdials if possible. 
- no numerals or numbers. I'm only looking for the lines or dots
- no bling/jewelry on the bezel, etc. The cleaner looking it is, the better!
- black or white face only.
- Price up to $2500 (used is ok too)

I know that this is an extensive list :-( I'm not a fan of most of the ladies' watches out there so I've been leaning more towards mens' watches because of the options they have/my criteria. 

The specific watches that I have been looking at so far (so you can get a better idea):

- Oris Artelier Complication
- Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Phase de Lune Automatique
- Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase (a little too large for me but along the line of what I'm looking for)
- Junghans Meister Calendar

Before I make any final decisions, any other recommendations? Please help!

Thank you!!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! While this isn't a moon phase recommendation, if you want something with a super clean dial, proportions that work for a small wrist, and very slim, have a look at the 33mm or 35mm Nomos Tangente or Orion. It is within your budget, and is a ton of watch for the money.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Let's look at some styles to see if we can learn the priority of some features.

Even used these are well beyond the budget, but maybe we find out what
we like. I copied the photos from chrono24. 
(See the link at the bottom of the page).

Glashütte Original 39-41-02-02-04
39mm








Glashütte Original 39-41-15-21-04
39mm








Glashütte Original 100-04-13-02-04
40mm








What do you think?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## banks504 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I own the Oris and it is an awesome watch. One caution I have for you with regard to moonphase... It is a *pain* to set. If you fall behind all you can do is turn, turn, turn until you get caught up. I recommend that you also check out Longines Master Collection, they probably have a 38 or 40 moonphase. I think Ball also has some that fit your criteria.

You could try chrono24.com. They have a lot of search options and you could just plug in your requirements and see what pops up. Good luck!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

banks504 said:


> Well I own the Oris and it is an awesome watch. One caution I have for you with regard to moonphase... *It is a *pain* to set. If you fall behind all you can do is turn, turn, turn until you get caught up*. I recommend that you also check out Longines Master Collection, they probably have a 38 or 40 moonphase. I think Ball also has some that fit your criteria.
> 
> You could try chrono24.com. They have a lot of search options and you could just plug in your requirements and see what pops up. Good luck!


So do most moonphase owners use a winder? Do they work well for moonphase watches? I ask because I'm also looking at/for a moonphase watch and I had no idea this was a big issue. Thanks.


----------



## banks504 (Feb 23, 2012)

I can only speak for myself but I don't own a winder. If someone wanted to buy one for me I'd accept . Really if you wear it at least maybe 3 times a week it's not really an issue. But if you go on vacation for 2 weeks and don't bring it.... better hope your thumb and index are in shape! . I don't think it would keep me from buying it again, but for a complication that has basically no modern use it can be a bit of a pain.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

KCZ said:


> So do most moonphase owners use a winder? Do they work well for moonphase watches? I ask because I'm also looking at/for a moonphase watch and I had no idea this was a big issue. Thanks.


I guess how tedious setting is depends on the watch and your character.
Many moon phase watches have a way to quick set the phase of the moon,
but if you want it set exactly the setting process takes longer. I would be
inclined to set the moon phase visually close and leave it until the increment
day comes along. Then it could be set close without too much trouble. 
I would not use a winder. Of course, a quartz moon phase watch winds
itself.

Rob Kaplan at forum sponsor Topper Jewelers wrote a nice article about
moon phase watches. Check it out. --> Moonphase Guide

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Interesting article. Thanks to both of you for the information, and apologies to the OP for the semi-digression.


----------



## Jennifer.dede (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone!

I think I have it narrowed down to either the Ball or the Oris, although I am still open for suggestions. The next step for me is to try them on - I'm sure any watch looks different on a wrist vs. what you see on the internet. Also, any thoughts on the resale values of Ball vs. Oris? Although I would most like not sell the watch, whichever one I do end up buying, I would like to consider this factor before making a final decision.


----------



## Vivian886 (Dec 6, 2008)

Great suggestions so far. OP, there's also Zenith -- the 33mm Ladies' Classic Moonphase automatic series. They are a *little* bit smaller than your minimum of 35mm though (but might wear bigger due to their thin bezel). They go for around $1800-$2500 new, I believe.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Jennifer,

this one checks several of your boxes (except the price .... it's too cheap):









Yup, you got that right, my wife and I are wearing identical watches, the 2011 WUS CMW Moonphase Project (#60 & #63 / 150). They do show up in the sales-corner every now and then. The back isn't too shabby either:









This one is not hampered by the date- and moonphase-setting issues mentioned by some as it uses separate pushers for both. Can all be done in 2 minutes or less.
Good luck making your choice.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm always drawn to this one when I see it in the store.

View attachment 7202130


----------



## vladkuk (Nov 11, 2013)

This WUS moonphase looks amazing, wonder if its possible to buy one these?


----------

